# Need group costume ideas



## pgutarra (Oct 8, 2004)

i have an office group of about 30 and need some costume theme ideas.
suggestions anyone? anyone?

thanks[}]


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

A group of the living dead?


----------



## _freak_duck_ (Oct 9, 2004)

that's a tough one, i was gonna say sumthin else but i mean 30 is alot[^], i think the living dead is a good idea, maybe like...pimps and pimpettes and what not but i mean holy cow![}]sorry if that isnt any help


Have no fear,
FreaK DucK is here!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Cops and robbers,angels and demons,uniformed personel,sports figures,etc....

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

a 1970's Basketball team (really short shorts and all) & Cheerleaders.

hahahaha...


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Not really halloweeny but scares me, the polyphonic spree that pop group with what looks like hundreds of people with instruments, dancing insanely. Or what always makes me laugh ( my life is really boring!) lots of people dressed as Elvis. Anyway whatever you choose have a great time[)]

Annea


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

> quote:Not really halloweeny but scares me, the polyphonic spree that pop group with what looks like hundreds of people with instruments, dancing insanely.


OMG Annea I feel the same way! I was so creeped out when I saw them on the MTV Video Music awards. They look like a Hippie Cult on Acid or something! lol. But yeah that is a pretty dang scary idea. I know I would run from anybody dressing and acting like that. []

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

The Simpsons. Seriously. A friend of mine has a poster of all of the characters that ever appeared on the show, and there was easily a couple hundred.


----------



## littleoldwoman (Oct 12, 2004)

One year my staff and I came up with the idea of the little old woman who lived in a shoe (she had so many children...etc). We convinced my boss (male) to dress like a little old woman and we all came as children (very easy and inexpensive costumes). Where it gets elaborate is, we used cardboard boxes and created a floor to ceiling shoe and paited it. Hung it over the entry to our boss' office. It was a huge hit. We won an office award!

Have fun!


----------



## _freak_duck_ (Oct 9, 2004)

whatever you pick i just hope you have fun! happy haunting!!!!

"Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


----------

